# Got it with both barrels



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got blasted by @poppajon75 & @Kidvegas.

Unexpected and appreciated boys.. I'm gonna have to reorganize and make some room.. Definitely some of my favorites. Yunz know me too well.

Thanks a ton guys.























sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Wow. Both barrels indeed


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

:thumb:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

BANG BANG !!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hits dynamic duo, @*Kidvegas* & @*poppajon75*!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

......


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Way to attack a mod!! Well deserved. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Enjoy brother. Tried to hit ya right in the taste buds.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Your welcome bro! 

Threw in a few of my favorite NC?s. That original release Fausto packs a nice wallop. 

Enjoy 


Sent from Dino?s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. It was a nice surprise. 

Been a crap week. This heat, humidity, and job is kicking my backside..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Ganging up on the big dawg... Nice job guys.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice job fellas. At least it wasn't Ron's severed foot....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very Nice indeed!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great eclectic selection. Very thoughtful and deserved!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice hit! WTG @Kidvegas @poppajon75


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very sneaky Vegas and Jon!
Well Done Dino deserved it!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

